# Hammers!



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

20 oz smooth face estwing is what rides on my belt 95% of the time


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

m1911 said:


> What does a drafter need a hammer for?



How do you think he works the keyboard?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> How do you think he works the keyboard?


Duh, what was thinking? :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've gotten plans from him where I swore he was hammered. Kidding, just kidding. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just to be clear, I've never got a bad set of plans from Andy.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I actually do my best work when I'm hammered... that is 'till I come in the next day and it all looks like chit... :laughing:


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Best hammer in the history of the world right here. It's the Dalluge titanium decking.





asgoodasdead said:


> if I was to ever justify buying a $100 hammer, this would be the one. but i'll probably stick with my $25 vaughans


welp, I just scored a slightly used one off eBay for $70


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

23 oz Douglas for framing, 16 oz bostich for everything else


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.colebar.com/


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

after a few days with the Dalluge, I'm in love with the design of the hammer. but overall unimpressed with titanium. "strikes like a 28oz." my ass.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been looking at the new Estwings. I'll probably pick one up once work stabilizes a bit. For now it's my 24 oz. smooth face Estwing. My daily driver is my 16 smooth Estwing, but it is missing somewhere in the bowels of my trailer.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

My everyday framing hammer is a 22 milled Estwing. Certainly not the best hammer for driving nails, but good enough to 3-bang somewhat consistently. Better than the crap framing hammers put out by Stanley (I've owned 2). Its best asset is durability, since often hammers are used for other things beside driving nails. Since like pretty much everyone else most of my nailing is with the gun, it gets the job done. And is cheap enough to replace anytime.

I do have a better hammer for driving nails, a wood handled Vaughn. Much better than the Estwing, a bit lighter, but not as durable.

Also have a 16oz smooth face Estwing for lighter applications.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

asgoodasdead said:


> after a few days with the Dalluge, I'm in love with the design of the hammer. but overall unimpressed with titanium. "strikes like a 28oz." my ass.


That's disappointing to hear iv been keen for a titanium but dubious of whether it will be a good all rounder


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Walraven said:


> That's disappointing to hear iv been keen for a titanium but dubious of whether it will be a good all rounder



I have a 14 oz stiletto, sweet hammer was reluctant to buy into the hype but swings great. Don't frame often, and it's definitely not great for moving lumber. 

For all around use I'm more than happy with it.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I use a 14oz stilletto for all around as well.

Only thing I don't like is if you slide it along a wall it leaves a mark.

I find the rip claw far more useful for everything than a claw hammer ever would be.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Think IL still make the jump we do a lot of hand driving just switch it out for demo I spose


----------



## tdmopar59 (May 7, 2012)

vaughan 999 and r606 both smooth face.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

1st Gen kobalt 28oz metal framing hammer For form work, demo, framing, etc. 16oz lime green fiberglass hammer for trim. And for roofing I rotate between a bostitch shingles hatchet and a task force 16 oz.. just recently picked up a Vaughan 19oz straight handle cali framer. Still haven't used it yet. Not real big into wood. Handled hammers but for the price i couldnt pass it up.


----------



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

I use a ti-bone 15oz curved handle to frame/deck/siding (smooth face) but more often I got my beloved stiletto 10oz curved hickory handle trim hammer on my belt, that thing is an absolute joy to handle (as a trim carpenter)


----------



## AZ_Framer (Feb 1, 2015)

Husky 22 oz and my new Estwing 25oz. Both axl handled hickory. 

Really debating on getting a stiletto though.


----------

